# Storage above worktable - wall hung cabinets or adjustable shelvs



## macin (Jun 12, 2011)

I´m organizing my garage and want some kind of storage above the worktable/tools.

I want wall hung cabinets or adjustable shelvs, because I´ll have tables below. Do you have some easy and cheap solution to my small problem


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Look at the ReStore..the second hand store that supports Habitat for Humanity. they have cabinets and probably shelves too>


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

+1 on checking a re-store.
If building, make simple boxes with adjustable shelves with full doors, like frameless cabinets. Quick and cheap.


----------



## macin (Jun 12, 2011)

I want to build them myself and cheap as possible.

What is the best solution ? I want to be able to adjust the shelvs a bit, about 35 cm deep and stable that they will not fall apart


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

Simple butt joints, glue and screws.
A scrap of pegboard makes for a good shelf pin hole jig.

No need to use expensive plywood; the $40/sheet birch borg ply will work fine.


----------



## tomclark (Feb 16, 2010)

I built this shelf unit that attached to my workbench years ago. Don't know how I ever got along without it! It practically doubles the size of the workbench and holds all the things that you never want to put away, because they are in constant use.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

I have a smaller one of those on one of my storage benches and really want to add a bigger one on my main workbench.
I like the plug strip too.


----------



## macin (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks Tom and Nite.

There are some problems, the garage is not well built :-( The walls are not even and floor is leaning too much.

I have not decided if I have wheels or just "feets" on the lower cabinets. I´m a beginner in woodworking so there is some limitation in my skills 

My ideal cabinets are with shelvs or/doors and shelvs above the cabinets/workbenches preferably adjustable, simple design and inexpensive.

Do you know if I can find some plans for me ?


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

macin -
You can stretch a stringline on a wall to find the high and low studs. You'll need to add furring strips to get a even surface plane.

Your floor is supposed to "lean". It's a garage and the floors need to pitch toward the driveway for drainage.


----------



## macin (Jun 12, 2011)

I know in all "wet" rooms there should be drainage to get rid of the water  I will have to wooden stips to get a horizontal working plane.

I forgot also that the pipes on the outside of the wall and not hidden ! I think about 80-100 cm hight ;-(


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

Rather than start a new topic, I'll append this one. Family Handyman Sept issue featured a garage wall organizing project that sounded "interesting". I was looking for a way to hang extension cords and gave it a shot.










I used 1×6 pine for the framing…rip at 45 leaving enough (say around 2" on the long side) to use as the cleats on the hangers. The hangers are is scrap 3/4 plywood cut to various lengths (heavier stuff they suggested long enough to catch the rail below it). For the cords I used some 4" 3/8 carriage bolts that I had lying around. I covered them with scrap PEX tubing to minimize cord abrasion on the bare threads. As long as I was at it, I made up a bunch of smaller hangers that will undoubtedly get used for something. The beauty is the hangers can be moved at will.


----------

